# Top 3 Showdown



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, I've been a prepper for only about a year, but I've been hunting and shooting for about 11 years, I am 19 years old. I have around twenty five guns and yes I have paid for a large percentage of them, five were gifts. My father who has taught me nearly everything about guns always ask me for my top 3 picks for my bug out load out, he then always tells me his. From the guns I have I must say that I have 3 different 3 gun load outs, we always do a rifle, shotgun and pistol. Here's my 3 top 3's, what does everyone here say their top 3 load out is ? And yes there can be more than one 3 gun load out. 

Number One: Original Load Out; Stag Arms Model 3 topped with a Vortex Strikefire II red dot ( the complete rifle is stock ) with a Thorntail 1913, Stevens 320 Security, Glock 20 Gen 4 with a Streamlight M6 Tactical

Number Two: Improved Load Out; FN Scar Mk 17 Standard equipped with a Klarus XT-30 light and Promag foregrip, Mossberg 835 Ulti Mag Tactical Turkey, Sig Sauer P226 Combat TB with a Surefire X300. 

Number Three: Second Improved Load Out; Armalite AR-10 A Tactical Carbine topped with a Vortex Sparc II, Harris Bipod and a Promag Foregrip, Benelli Super Black Eagle 2 with an XRAIL tube extension, Glock 21 Gen 4 with a SureFire X400 Ultra.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome,your load out is impressive. Beats my SKS,Hi Power clone,and Maverick 88. LOL.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you, and it certainly beats what most have.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You have some nice bang pow machinery, Very impressive 

Hummmm, Makes my top 3 look pretty wimpy 

1,, Colt AR-15 M-4 open iron sights - removable scope 
2,, Winchester 1897 12 gauge pump shot gun
3,, Colt 1911 Government model 45 

Red neck old school


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Some nice choices there.

Here's what I'm rolling with
#1 12 Gauge Auto Loader
#2 .45 Long slide With Laser Sighting
#3 Phased Plasma Rifle In 40 watt range


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have never been able to break it down to 3... its always 4 for me.

1. Mossberg 12 gauge
2. Marlin 1895SBL 45-70 take down 
3 Marlin 39D 22 S-L-LR take down 
4. Browning BLR take down in 300 Win Mag

I like to have the shotgun, a long gun, a medium range gun that will destroy ANYTHING and a 22 in Short, long and long rifle (so I can use just about any 22 ammo out there... and to top it all off - they are all take downs and will fit into a backpack or small take down case (this is to make people thing that you have no weapons)


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

LOL I am so old school , browning buck mark 22lr , ruger charger 22lr real nice with scope bipods , lcp 380 with laser, marlin model 60 22lr with scope , Mossberg 715t built to the max . And a few BB toys I call them . I really don't matter what you have , it's how will you can shoot it , if you can't hit anything with it , it's worth crap . Trust me I don't have the nic " Targetshooter " for nothing ,,, lmao:armata_PDT_22:


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

heres how I roll






no magazines required did I mention I have a camoed machine gun tower, guess I just did. One way in no way out


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok seriously I just camoed it after Swedish Socialist Nato Wire Post, so now it looks like a camoed machine gun tower


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You got it going on Grinch!

My top Load Out;

Super Soaker Arctic Blast
NERF SUPER SOAKER ARCTIC SHOCK Water Blaster | Toys for Boys | Super Soaker

DBoys Airsoft M4 w/vertical foregrip
DBoys M4 RIS Metal Gearbox CQB Airsoft AEG Rifle w Vertical Foregrip

Wooden Ping Pong Ball Gun
Wooden Toy Ping Pong Ball Gun


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

welcome from the deep kiddie pool of shame


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome from AZ


----------

